# My SQ Setup..



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

2007 Kia Spec5
Fronts: Arc Audio Arc6000
Sub(s): Arc 8's x2 (sealed .7) More Cone Smaller Box Same Watts
or Arc 12" Sealed 1^ 
Amp: Arc 900.6
Fronts Briged
Processors: XEQ & IDX

All Tsunami Wire & RCA's
May Get a New Kenwood Dbl Din 5v deck


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> 2007 Kia Spec5
> Fronts: Arc Audio Arc6000
> Sub(s): Arc 8's x2 (sealed .7) More Cone Smaller Box Same Watts
> or Arc 12" Sealed 1^
> ...


Nice. I have arc8's as well.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Wouldn't you have better <40Hz response from the 12" vs 2-8"s ? Maybe if the 8's were ported and tuned low, then it'd be a toss up between the 12 sealed and 2-8s ported. How low are your mids crossed?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

not that the products you listed are bad or anything....its just that in all the install pics you post, there is some very high end equipment. Dont you get discounts on all that gear? Ive seen the dealer listing for the focal gear and it is damn cheap!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

are you gonna use an arc shaped jig to make the trim rings around the gear?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> are you gonna use an arc shaped jig to make the trim rings around the gear?


Hey now!..lol

Just on the amp rack under the Dropin cover..(Tire Well)
Still have my RE Audio SE15 ported box for the Wreckless bassing 
Going to toss a switch in for that


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

bobditts said:


> not that the products you listed are bad or anything....its just that in all the install pics you post, there is some very high end equipment. Dont you get discounts on all that gear? Ive seen the dealer listing for the focal gear and it is damn cheap!


Yeah Im At a new shop, Im not selling Focal Yet* 
The Arc stuff just sounded good at CES
I also wanted to do a car that most people could get
But the Full Retail would be
*Arc6000 $449
Arc 8" (X2) $278
IDX $279
XEQ $349
KS900.6 $759
Arc System $2114*

Still need install, Wire, RCA's & Deck


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Yeah Im At a new shop, Im not selling Focal Yet*
> The Arc stuff just sounded good at CES
> I also wanted to do a car that most people could get
> But the Full Retail would be
> ...


Gotta love paying retail......


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

hmm, the KS900.6 is $386 dealer price... nice markup to almost double on that one...  

No wonder they aren't allowed to sell via the internet... Too much money to gain from scamming people... I can see a 25-50% markup, but almost 100%, that is just stupid...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> No wonder they aren't allowed to sell via the internet... Too much money to gain from scamming people... I can see a 25-50% markup, but almost 100%, that is just stupid...


I listed Full retail no map or dealer cost,
internet kills the local small guy like myself, thats why we need to make so much  lets see, hourly for sales & installers plus rent, plus insurance + utilitys plus, orders lets see yeah $100 not much,it costs like $1500 or so a day to be open thats $4000 or so every day to see the evan mark
plus leaves room to do package deals that "dealer price"
isnt what I have on my sheet..
Back to topic...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

just ignore dbphelps troy. he's nothing but a troublemaker anyway. 

i know all too well why the markup on audio gear is so high. i also know that customer service and nice personel at a shop can make that markup worth it. i don't mind paying retail as long as the shop that carries what i'm wanting deserves my business. if a shop doesn't deserve my business i get it online.

back on topic: everything looks good except i'd go with a single 12". i sure do love the seamless integration my arc 12 gives me


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah.. I hear you,
My Goal is it to get 
great staging
Very smooth Blend front high,mid & subwoofer
With the amp Im getting I will have some Headroom
With the Full Retail Price of $2114
I got a lil room to move on price 
I think alot of customers can get a nice system for a good price..

I could go all SE Gear & Alpine Type X Pro's
RE XXX sub but who the hell can shell out that cash..??


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got room to port them,
I will post pix..


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

nice to see those components i sold for $175 have a $450 retail price, oops.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> hmm, the KS900.6 is $386 dealer price... nice markup to almost double on that one...
> 
> No wonder they aren't allowed to sell via the internet... Too much money to gain from scamming people... I can see a 25-50% markup, but almost 100%, that is just stupid...


Actually, historically speaking most higher end(ie soundstream, JL, PPI, etc) have always had at or close to 100% mark up on their product. It's been the nature of the beast in Car audio for 2 decades. Not a scam, a way to protect a line so it doesn't get "whored out" like all the cheap stuff so eagerly bought and sold on ebay etc.....


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dbphelps said:


> hmm, the *KS900.6 is $386 dealer price.*.. nice markup to almost double on that one...
> 
> No wonder they aren't allowed to sell via the internet... Too much money to gain from scamming people... I can see a 25-50% markup, but almost 100%, that is just stupid...


Are you an Arc dealer??

While I do agree that SRP prices can be ridiculous, it's not very wise to say it's "just stupid" or that they are out to scam people. In fact, you have to know your market very well if you are in this business (or any business for that matter) and price accordingly.

For all the BS dealers have to put up with sometimes, 100 points hardly seems worth it at the end of the day. Not to mention overhead costs which are also factored in. You make it seem like they are making money hand over fist, but I can assure you they are not!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well the Arc Amp will sound good,
Just slapped a ported box togeather
what do you think..









Here are the speaker spacers..
going to get more work on them finished later..


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

looks spiffy! Ill have to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## blue (Sep 5, 2005)

nice , up for a good DiY


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I like the gear but am wondering, since you're using an IX/XEQ combo anyway, why bother with a 5V HU?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I like the gear but am wondering, since you're using an IX/XEQ combo anyway, why bother with a 5V HU?


um, i dont know..lol
NO its only $100 or so price difrerence so why not right..
(See Down Side Of Car Audio Thread)..lol


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hows the 900.6 for power drain on that Kia? Get some dimming?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> Hows the 900.6 for power drain on that Kia? Get some dimming?


I dont have it yet,
End of Feb early march..
Finishing everything else Just getting it all set for now..
I got 1/0 ran to my alt & 4Awg to the Fuse box..
Iv contacted Iggy for a new alt..
still waiting to hear back..

The Arc Mids Are near the same (In Size) as the RE's
I will run them till the Arc's come ..


----------



## Honda07 (Dec 2, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> 2007 Kia Spec5
> Fronts: Arc Audio Arc6000
> Sub(s): Arc 8's x2 (sealed .7) More Cone Smaller Box Same Watts
> or Arc 12" Sealed 1^
> ...


Looks good to me, like the Tsunami stuff..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Honda07 said:


> Looks good to me, like the Tsunami stuff..


Yeah Matt S.(AKA Matra) At metra takes good care of me..
Im all Tsunami..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> um, i dont know..lol
> NO its only $100 or so price difrerence so why not right..
> (See Down Side Of Car Audio Thread)..lol



lol...very true.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> Hows the 900.6 for power drain on that Kia? Get some dimming?


OMG!!
Tossed my US Amps MD1D ([email protected])
Talk about dimming 
I did 1/0 to the alt & grounds 4awg to the fuse box..
But damn..
I guess im going to get that Alt..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

new ported box, started today..
[email protected]


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

more pix later..
kool amp rack later like 2weeks or so..


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice. Gonna have to make an excuse to back down that way again, keep them pics coming.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> Nice. Gonna have to make an excuse to back down that way again, keep them pics coming.


Yeah For sure..
Make it a Saturday & We Can Work on some stuff.
that is if you have more than 30min.lol
Working on the Amp Rack & Sub Box
Plus i got some other side jobs..
How do you say.. Tomuch in my platter?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok got my tape on...
prolly lay some glass in the wendsday pm


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

few more pix..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Are you going to frame out the section between the port end plate and the upper section of the box or are you going to free form it after you glass the back half?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Are you going to frame out the section between the port end plate and the upper section of the box or are you going to free form it after you glass the back half?


I will do the rib cage tipe frame on it..
here are some new pix
*Used some spray glue to hold all the fiberglass in place








Another shot of it..








You can see the shape a bit better..








Tossed on some resin








another shot on that.. 5 more layers & I pull it out..







*


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice! Any reason you didn't just put some resin down to hold the glass in place so you could add more resin? I've always done it this way but I'm always down for trying something different.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

cuts down on waist..
mix resin then lay glass then add resin..

or spray glue lay glass, take piss talk to wife add resin..
clean up go home..

also good for parts that are upside down.. overhangs/headliners..ect ect..


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

so why 4awg to the fuse box??


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> cuts down on waist..
> mix resin then lay glass then add resin..
> 
> or spray glue lay glass, take piss talk to wife add resin..
> ...



Good point. GREAT point actually. I never thought about how much resin my way wastes...plus break time to pee is a good thing.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Toxis said:


> so why 4awg to the fuse box??


It was eazy to replace..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok Got afew more layers down.
just a lil more togo..

4 layers down I will add more when I get my next chance to work on it..









A lil bit of compressed air & a pull the fiberglass popped right out..









I cut the hole for the port but No pix yet..
I will start the "Rib Cage" frame after I get the next few layers down..*


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Good point. GREAT point actually. I never thought about how much resin my way wastes...plus break time to pee is a good thing.



As long as you take your rubber gloves off...resin on your weiner would not be fun.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

ok did a lil bit of the frame..
did more after his but hey, my phone sux..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SQCherokee said:


> As long as you take your rubber gloves off...resin on your weiner would not be fun.


What, you don't like using acetone on your junk???


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> ok did a lil bit of the frame..
> did more after his but hey, my phone sux..



Ahh, now I see the shape you're going for. Looks nice. I'm going to do something similar in my Rabbit, but on the other side.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> What, you don't like using acetone on your junk???


ahhh...no


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok Updated pix..
here is some pix of the frame work
also layout of what the amp rack MAY look like...
*Ok You can see I added Some suport to the Very Top

















The Amp will Be Mounted About 1-2" or low enuff to still be-able to remove the sub box to change tail lights..cuz we do that all the time you know -below the floor.








Frosted Plexi will cover the gap by the Battery..All That Stuff Will Be Under the Cover..








An Oval Plexi Viewing of the amp thru the Plexi Oh How NeetO*


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

curious if you've modeled the sub in winisd? 
also if you trim and add a flare on the inside you reduce port velocity and
noise by a few measures. fyi 10m/s is audible port noise.

also on one of the post we're looking at the same 3 pictures . . . lol.

interesting framing technique. keep up the good work.

*-fixtion*


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn all you guys using my oval theme. It's not original anymore. 

But still cool.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Fixtion said:


> curious if you've modeled the sub in winisd?
> also if you trim and add a flare on the inside you reduce port velocity and
> noise by a few measures. fyi 10m/s is audible port noise.
> 
> ...


I got a port flare in my other tool box, i will check my port length after i get the exact air space....


hummm not sure why the 3 pix are the same..lol funny though


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Few Changes Made their way into my car,
I got some gifts & some time..
New Setup
Alpine 505 with imprint
Alpine Type XPro's 6.5"
JL Audio HD 600.4 (150x2 300x1)

Pulled my Dash To Add some suede keep you posted new pix soon


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pics of the jl hd?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> pics of the jl hd?


I got some just need a new camra..lol I will get new pix..
Ok got a lil time but my camra is busted & my router has gone missing for the 3rd time..

Tweeter pods on the sail panels


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Troy, I noticed a lot of your links have been broken on your posts, anyway you can re-up the pics. I'm a huge fan of your work and use it to get ideas for my own install


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Troy, I noticed a lot of your links have been broken on your posts, anyway you can re-up the pics. I'm a huge fan of your work and use it to get ideas for my own install


Yeah , I got a new fire wall on my computer after we had some problems
I lost alot of pix but will be posting up lots of new stuff soon,
Im going to be painting them Silver (brushed aluminm Look)
Should be sick
Thanks for the love..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*2007 Kia Spec 5
Ok Here is what I got goingon in my Ride
Alpine IVA-W505 with Imprint System
Alpine SPX-17Pro 
RE Audio SE10 (Ported)
JL Audio HD600/4 (150x2 + 300x1)










The Door Pods


















































My Tweeter Pods


















My Sub Box


































My Amp Rack















*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

most of you know i can never stick with one idea..
i did get my box glassed anyway..lol


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

almost dont here well almost to the alomst
sorry for the phone pix my other camra is busted & the new one is not here yet..
i sprayed some primer on it so you could see it better.. as you can see it did not help


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

just played them for the 1st time with 300w on them.. OMG pure SEX!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

a lil update 
Got some goodies from Arc Audio
Here is what im thinking of doing


















Also Here is a better pic of the tweeter pods


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

How is the EQ view from the driver's seat? Any thoughts to give it some degrees of freedom towards the driver...?

I can't really tell from the shot, either way though, looks like a perfect addition to the cabin.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

no angle just some tilt,
i will keep you posted just layed the base will glue in the frame
& then wrap it..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> pics of the jl hd?


Your wish almost granted


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## Roadmaster11 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good choice on the 8's


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok a lil shot of the Amp Rack


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok im almost finished with my install here..
I still need to insert the plexi into the Oval
And cover the top with Black Suede
I will post pix of the under potion later


































Here is the tweeter pod after the Suede Flack










And the New Alpine Grill installed







*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

This looks awful 

J/K

...keep posting updates


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

My wire run


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

awesome setup, im doing HDs too. JL said november for my 750 but im going foward with the 6004 for now until that comes in


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

im putting my amps more on display to show people how small they are. and it hink the look kinda sexy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

FSUnoles said:


> im putting my amps more on display to show people how small they are. and it hink the look kinda sexy


with your gear it should be steller..
I love mine..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Wired up the amps, the sub encloser is not finished yet so i tossed the wire thru the port ( the SPL guy in me)









Got some rims for my ride too, 18's just intime for snow
Ok i will leave the snow tires on...for now..















*


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Meh.......




Really though, nice work man. Looks really good. And who among us has not ran wire through a port?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

* Lil bit closer to what we call done, As we all know your never finished
its always just a Temp system some just stay in longer 

Covering the Amp Rack Cover 

























JL Sprayed into the Plexi

















Tweeters in the pod

















Arc Audio XEQ/IDX stashed away for a bit*


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Lookin good man.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice work bro. How does everything sound so far?

And good call on keeping the snow tires for the winter!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Added some Dynamat & Dynaliner to the drivers door pannel
will do the pass side this weekend, I got a chance to lison to the system as is
i dont have the XEQ/IDX installed yet and it sounds good
A lil more todo on the install before i start my tuning session, 
im sure it will be fun

I will keep you all posted..

1st thoughts

Imaging
the stage is a bit shallow but left, right & center are nice

Highs
The Alpine Tweeters are very nice, with some tweeking they sound be on anyones short list..

Midrange
I will need some tuning here forsure
its ok as of now but not acepable
tonality is not what very good (pre tune)
impact is nice but would like a bit more 

will keep you posted*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

My New Amp rack & Shot of the kicks im doing..


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*OK so I changed my gear I now Run Hybrid Audio
L3 + L1Pro (Midrange & Highs)
L6 (Midbass)









Other Gear
Eclipse CD7200MKII
Arc Audio XEQ/IDX
JL Audio HD600/4 (Fronts Only) 150x4
JL HD750/1 (Sub)
RE Audio SE10 Ported (1.25' 35Hz)
Tsunami Wire & RCA's*


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

lookin good mang!! get rid of the morel stickers


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lil more work done, I was up till 3:30am to get it ready for the show on Saturday
Check it out

























>>*Video*<<


----------



## ougrad1 (Jul 30, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> 2007 Kia Spec5
> Fronts: Arc Audio Arc6000
> Sub(s): Arc 8's x2 (sealed .7) More Cone Smaller Box Same Watts
> or Arc 12" Sealed 1^
> ...


VEry nice setup.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lil HAT Logo on the hood


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why are you using the L1 Pro? When I talked with Scott he said in a 3-way front stage there is absolutely ZERO benefit to running them over the regular L1.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I will post up on the doors ASAP, I plan on modding them a bit more..
here are some new pix, I sold everything but my front speakers, got a new setup. also installed the KFX shortshift.
Added in a Kenwood iDrive system to so I can have Bluetooth,iPod control,sirius & I will add a GPS mirror soon.. New Wheels on Friday!!
Here we go
New SYSTEM: 
Head Unit Clarion DRZ9255
AUX Source: Kenwood iDrive System
Arc Audio 4200SE 110x4 (front stage)
Arc Audio 2150SE 600x1 (subs)
Arc Audio ARC8 x3 (Sealed)


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bam!! got some stuff done..
here are my new rims & tires My 3k 880 fogs in aswell
getting ready to install my Audio System for the 2010 MECA season


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

few more pix


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just staging some idea's for my MECA setup
I will be finishing this install & then going to Comps with it..
(SQL Master Class)

Remember Im just Staging Idea's
Starting here.. (why do the Tweets & mid in the piller?)
I think i will get a deeper stage & better hight .. also they will not get kicked like a "kick panel" setup would.. we will demo with audio before we start the install.


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey man, I even took a few months ago that the A-pillar setup, the setup is not very good. If drivers are facing is not a good setup, install the drivers looking to his ear. You in the picture I link you, I'm going to install drivers that way, I think is the best way do










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this was before my setup to install the A-pillar, mid morel 54 and twe dyn md100


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the input I will demo that for sure


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

see the pic for the good setup , I want to make something similar but the A-pillar with mid of silk dome


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

sweet!!


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Just staging some idea's for my MECA setup
> I will be finishing this install & then going to Comps with it..
> (SQL Master Class)
> 
> ...


I think depth cues are more in the lower midrange than the tweeters area, IDK 100% tho. The stage height, might help, your trading a bunch of high frequency attentuation down low due to legs and whatnot for some reflections. The higher location should make height better though, tonality and actual staging cues left to right, IDK.

edit: didnt' see mids going up too lol. Is the mid location deeper out than the kicks, or better pathlength distances? If not, you may be better off leaving them where they are and just running steep crossovers between mid and tweet. You can tape the tweets in place to get a feel for it with mids below, and if you don't like that move it all up perhaps?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Pillars

started on them in July..lol
My Friend forced me to finish them this weekend cuz he hates the rage gold look... Thanks Jon
He also Wrapped them cuz he is cool like that..
what do you think?!?!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Kicks


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

New kicks look nice. Any venting going on? I thought that a necessity for the L6.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

DanMan said:


> New kicks look nice. Any venting going on? I thought that a necessity for the L6.


DanMan,
The Kicks is vented out the back into the dash..I installed some acoustic foam 
under the dash & on top of the kicks the L3's are vented into the pillars

next is the amp rack/sub enclosure..


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

That looks great man!! Nice work.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Pillars
> 
> started on them in July..lol
> My Friend forced me to finish them this weekend cuz he hates the rage gold look... Thanks Jon
> ...


Yeah Jon is cool like that~


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> Yeah Jon is cool like that~


thanks guys!
Jon Webb at Performance Audio Las Vegas wrapped them,
I was on Vacation & he just could not stand that I have not finished them yet..
So now I can redesign the amp rack & get that going..
Maybe take another vacation to finish it..lol

I still need to tune & RTA the system but it sounds good!!
after tuning it should be GREAT!!

I have a copper back plate to install under the speakers same shape as the pod
so I will keep you posted..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Some update shots before I change it up..
Looking to change the deck and get a good processor.
still no change to the amp rack or sub enclosure.
once I get some better income on the way I will start some design work.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work Troy !!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

A year later and he's back......nice job

Please keep us updated....thanks


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Nice work Troy !!


Thank you sir!



trojan fan said:


> A year later and he's back......nice job
> 
> Please keep us updated....thanks


Haha! 
I will try to stay up to date..
its system number... I lost count..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Do you not like the Kenwood or are you looking for a more "SQ" HU?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Do you not like the Kenwood or are you looking for a more "SQ" HU?


The sound quality dropped a ton when I put it in..
I gotta get a real SQ Deck..

waiting for the new ARC Processor as well..


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Every page has a different build 

The kicks and a-pillars look great!

How are those HD amps doing with your stock alt?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> The sound quality dropped a ton when I put it in..
> I gotta get a real SQ Deck..
> 
> waiting for the new ARC Processor as well..


Really? What changed? I was thinking about a Kenwood.


----------



## troyinne (Sep 30, 2011)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> waiting for the new ARC Processor as well..


X2!!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> Every page has a different build
> 
> The kicks and a-pillars look great!
> 
> How are those HD amps doing with your stock alt?


The HD amps worked great just had the chance to get the ARC Audio SE amps and went for it..



quality_sound said:


> Really? What changed? I was thinking about a Kenwood.


Its the non-Exelon unit. My wife has the DNX9960 in her Ford Edge and it is very nice 5v out nice EQ ext ext..
the dnx7160 is 2v 5 band... i need better..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ahhhhh. Yeah, I was considering an excelon HU, mostly because I can connect 2 iPods at the same time.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Ahhhhh. Yeah, I was considering an excelon HU, mostly because I can connect 2 iPods at the same time.


The DNX9980HD rocks.
I would still like a bit more real control than what the deck is capable of.


----------

